# Secondary infertility



## catherine75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to fertility friends and am hoping to find some advice regarding my fertility issues.

We have a 4.5 year old son, and we have been trying to conceive our second since he was 12 months old. Our son was conceived within 3 months of trying, so I expected the same second time round. After 12 months of trying I went to the GP who referred us for tests, and we were subsequently told that I had high FSH (12), low AMH (6), and as a result my chances of conceiving again naturally were virtually non existent.  We were recommended to go for ivf sooner rather than later, as my age (37) was not on our side.

However I gave up work when I had my son so we can't afford ivf treatment. They gave me a 6 month course of Clomid to try which was unsuccessful. I know that after 3.5 years I am approaching the time when I need to give up hope of a second child, but I just can't bring myself to make that decision.  I feel like I am wasting my sons childhood craving the sibling he will probably never have, when I should be treasuring every moment with my gorgeous, happy, healthy son.  Every month when my period arrives I am completely crushed even though I know I'm not pregnant.  I seem to be surrounded by people getting pregnant at the drop of a hat....and then there are the endless questions about when we''re having another......

I suppose I'm looking for some words of wisdom from someone who has been in a similar situation  and had a positive outcome? Or any advice regarding other options for us to try?

Thanks in advance, any advice would be very gratefully received.

xxx


----------



## A_hopeful (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,

I think there are so many people in this position. I myself have a 3 year old and just cannot get a positive pregnancy test.  I am having implantation problems. I have had an nhs miscarriage screening, private screening and now I am going down the immunology route. Have you had a look at the immunology forum? Maybe something to consider. My results came back with clotting issues. Also I am going to see a nutritionist as I believe I have a wheat sensitivity, this can affect getting pregnant. Have you considered changing your diet? I am literally going to follow a gluten free, anti-inflammatory low gi diet. Sounds like lot but I ill do anything to get pregnant now. Like you I get upset every month my period arrives, I'm 35 at the moment.


----------

